# Where to buy in ontario!?



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey, I need to find Loc-line, havent had much luck! I did a search and came up with nothing. 

Im from Mississauga, and i would like to know where i can buy Loc-Line. Need a 3/4" thread to loc-line fitting, 6" of loc line and a flat spray nozzle. 

any tips?


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Haha i got a call back from a email i sent out, and got a contact.

so for future reference, you can buy loc-line in ontario at Edwards H Pope

http://www.ehpope.com/index1.html


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/flexible-ball-socket-joint-c-1_4_101.html

Mops.ca locally too.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i looked all over too. 

john @ NAFB had everything.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I have some you can have for free, if you can wait for the may meeting, (and if i can make it) or you could pick up. I dont have an extra flat pc though its the reg nozzel.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah John has all of those. All the splitters and different heads in multiple sizes. They don't keep them out though, just ask him.

I did still have to get some adapters due to thread differences, at lowes, however.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

You can also order from mops on line and they will ship it to you, or if you're out around Hamilton(?) you can pay them a visit.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Flavio in Milton sells them.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Really? flavio never has much for hardware on hand, seems to have a real low overhead. 

i am looking for local not online, but i did find an actual loc-line dealer so im all set. Just have to go pick it up, make a stand pipe and glue it all together.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I also have a 3/4" I think....you could have it


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

I would say mops.ca too..


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Aquatic Kingdom has it all too, stop by when they re-open if you can't find it by then.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

i ended up going to edward h. pope supply, was $14 for a thread fitting, 3" nozzle and 12" line.


----------

